# My CRKT "Homefront" folder.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

When I first took delivery of the Homefront I left the yellow "FST" sticker on the handle. I *assumed* I would sell it. My first impression was that the thing was clunky.

I always carry a knife, and I had all of my "toys" in my blue jeans. I was going to the gym, and I needed a knife for my work-out clothes so I just grabbed the Homefront. After a few similar excursions, I noticed that the Homefront was sitting more and more by my computer, and one trip to the mall had me wondering if if this folder should also make that trip.

Well, I just pulled off the yellow sticker, the knife is no longer for sale. The edge did not need a touch up, the "FST" has the folder tight with no wobble and it takes down without tools in seconds.

What first appeared as a WWI knock-off once given to Doughboys is actually a great folder for EDC use. I will be using mine more and more.


----------

